# Insurance



## steveh69 (Jun 2, 2014)

How much is car insurance in Corfu and how much should I be paying for decent used car in Corfu....Thanks


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

steveh69 said:


> How much is car insurance in Corfu and how much should I be paying for decent used car in Corfu....Thanks


well we are in Athens and I guess the insurance companies cover all of Greece,my husband pays 400 for the year,paid in two half yearly doses on an old vehicle,11 years with a 1.8 engine,thats not full replacement cover too old now but my husband knows an insurance rep and he finds the best deals for him.Remember the luxury tax,best to stay below 1,9.you will be clobbered if not.We recently looked for another used car and you can get a good second hand huidai for about 4.000 or 5 2008.People poo hoo huidai but we had ours for 11 years from new and it only ever let us down on two occasions,one for petrol pump and one for hole in the radiator,we always serviced it and changed the oil very often and it was very often loaded on the roof-rack with furniture.Its been a great reliable car on these terrible Greek roads,like being off-road.


----------



## steveh69 (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks that's a great help at least it is cheaper than we are paying in the UK well by a bit anyway....thanks you


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*car insurance in greece*

I forgot to tell you,thats with emergency breakdown 24 hours pick up as well to your door or garage


----------



## samrvy (Mar 26, 2011)

Hyundai have really surprised me over the last 5 years. I know cars inside out and over the last 5 years using Hyundai I now find I can safely recommend them. ( I never imagined I would have that opinion )!!!
If you go to the hire company's early in the season you will always find some cheap ex hire cars. Only last week I found 5 or 6 between 1800 - 2800 euro. They were all in decent condition. 
For insurance email this guy and tell h that Sam sent you. He is on a different island but all the main offices are on mainland Greece so this won't be a problem. If you find a better quote after giving him my name then let me know who with !!! I doubt you will though. Ps he speaks perfect english. Good luck

[email protected]


----------



## steveh69 (Jun 2, 2014)

*again useful info*

Thanks that is useful, we have a landrover Freelander 2 runs well and was thinking of shipping it but not sure is I fancy driving a right handed car on the right side of the road, also I know you are only supposed to drive for six months there and I wonder if the insurance will be more, not sure what to do, any advice on that would be great thanks


----------

